# GPU-Z won't start



## brickwahl (May 12, 2012)

I just built my computer, and wanted to overclock my XFX 7950, so I tried to download GPU-Z. But every time I open it up, it crashes. I have windows 7 64bit if that helps. Thanks!

EDIT: Could it be a problem with CCC?


----------



## Goodman (May 12, 2012)

GPU-z is not an overclocking tool 
It's a tool to get all the info about your card , clock speed , ram , shaders , temp monitor ,etc..

As for GPU-z not starting it might be the cause of firewall or anti-virus software that block access to it 

For overclocking tools you can get MSI Afterburner or Sapphire Trixx


----------



## brickwahl (May 12, 2012)

I know it's not for overclocking, it's for monitoring temperature and other useful things. Alright, I'l check that out.


----------



## 95Viper (May 12, 2012)

Which version?
Have you tried other versions?

What is the error message, if any?

Like Goodman stated, try dis-abling your A/V and firewall or giving permissions to GPUz's .exe file.


----------



## brickwahl (May 12, 2012)

Version 3.9 works, but all versions after do not. 
The error is just that video card information utility has stopped working, and windows is checking for a solution.
And okay, I'll try that.


----------



## Goodman (May 13, 2012)

brickwahl said:


> Version 3.9 works, but all versions after do not.
> The error is just that video card information utility has stopped working, and windows is checking for a solution.
> And okay, I'll try that.



Don't you mean v0.3.9?

You did try the newest version 0.6.2?
You definitely got a problem somewhere , have you try to disable  Windows firewall or what ever anti-virus you may have?

I doubt the v0.3.9 will support your 7950 (anything under v0.5.0?)

Other thoughts might be your overclock try down clocking a little & see if it's works?


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2012)

do you have intel opencl drivers installed by any chance?


----------



## v81 (May 17, 2012)

I'm having the same problem as the op.

Just built a new rig.

Gigabyte Z77 UD3H
Intel i5 3570
8 Gig of Kingston HyperX
Sapphire 7850 OC 2Gig
Intel 520 - 120Gig SSD

I have both the intel HD4000 and AMD CCC drivers installed.

Wondering if the Lucid Virtu MVP video software is doing anything to upset GPUz
I'm about to uninstall it and have a fiddle.

Appreciate any other suggestions.I might also look for a link to the older version that is working for the OP and see if it works for me too.

::edit::
all versions up to 0.4.6 work for me
all versions 0.4.7 and later fail


----------



## puma99dk| (May 17, 2012)

i disabled onboard GFX in my i5-2500k when i get it bcs the first time i wanna install the intel driver for it i got BSOD even at stock settings after disabling it, i have never had a problem with GPU-Z or BSOD, connected to the onboard gfx.


----------



## brickwahl (May 22, 2012)

Goodman said:


> Don't you mean v0.3.9?
> 
> You did try the newest version 0.6.2?
> You definitely got a problem somewhere , have you try to disable  Windows firewall or what ever anti-virus you may have?
> ...



Yeah v0.3.9 sorry. Alright I'll try to go to stock and see what happens.


----------



## brickwahl (May 22, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> do you have intel opencl drivers installed by any chance?



No I don't think so.


----------



## brickwahl (May 22, 2012)

Thanks so much! I got it to work! I disabled my i5 3570k graphics, and downclocked my GPU to stock, downloaded it and it worked! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Nehvar (May 22, 2012)

v81 said:


> I'm having the same problem as the op.
> 
> Just built a new rig.
> 
> ...



You situation looks about identical to mine so I'll share what I did to get it working for me.


```
Gigabyte Z77 board (UD5H in my case)
3570K with IGFX drivers installed
AMD card(s) (2x6850 CFX CAT12.1)
Lucid Virtu MVP installed

GPU-Z version 0.4.6 worked but anything newer crashed on start.
```

Uninstalling the "Intel OpenCL 1.1 Runtime" fixed my issues with 0.6.2.  These would have been installed along with your IGFX drivers.  

I don't know if OpenCL is important to Virtu MVP or not so I don't know if it's worth uninstalling for you.  In my case I _discovered_ that Virtu MVP doesn't work with CFX/SLI; so I was already in the process of uninstalling everything Lucid/IGFX.  

For the devs:  I checked 0.6.2 after uninstalling each MVP/IGFX element and it worked directly after uninstalling the OpenCL runtime.  I uninstalled Lucid Virtu MVP first, however, so I cannot say with certainty whether or not that program also inteferes with 0.6.2.


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2012)

Do you know which Intel OpenCL and AMD driver versions you had installed? I couldn't reproduce the problem here.

So far I found out that AMD's OpenCL driver crashes and takes GPU-Z with it. (GPU-Z tries to initialize OpenCL for detection)


----------



## Nehvar (May 22, 2012)

My AMD drivers are Catalyst 12.1.

The OpenCL version...I did not write that down.  I'll try to grab the information off my mobo software/driver CD.

The HD4000 drivers (OpenCL must have been installed alongside these.  It has no option of its own.):


```
Intel(R) Graphics 4000 Driver (Win7/Vista x64)
Version:8.15.10.2618
```

The OCLSetup.exe file on the CD says "file version/product version 1.4.14.0" on the details tab of its properties.  I hope that's what you're looking for.

Oh, and these were for Win7x64.


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2012)

thanks! let me try to replicate


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2012)

does the intel 2696 driver have the problem, too ?


----------



## Nehvar (May 23, 2012)

Can't say.  I didn't try the newer drivers because without Virtu MVP, I have no use for them.  Kinda bummed that MVP doesn't work with CFX/SLI.  I was looking forward to giving virtual v-sync a try.


----------



## Topazsparrow (Jun 3, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> Do you know which Intel OpenCL and AMD driver versions you had installed? I couldn't reproduce the problem here.
> 
> So far I found out that AMD's OpenCL driver crashes and takes GPU-Z with it. (GPU-Z tries to initialize OpenCL for detection)




This might be slightly unrelated, but I can't find help for it anywhere else.

There is definitely something wrong with AMD OpenCL and the newer intel chipsets with integrated Video. I'm considering a system wipe so I can try again without installing the intel chipset drivers.

Basically anything that uses AMDocl.dll crashes for me. GPU-Z and a host of other programs (bitcoin mining, etc).

To OP: Out of curiosity are you also getting errors with kdbsync.exe not starting when you boot up?


----------



## Erubyr (Jun 18, 2012)

*Same problem*

Well, I do not think it is Intel related as I have an AMD system with onboard Radeon 3000 graphics, Catalyst 12.3 (though have already tried installing 12.4 a couple of times) and OpenGL version 6.14.10.11631.

When I start GPU-Z I get the same message that the Video Card Information Utiliy has stopped working followed by a BSoD. If anyone has any suggestions that would be appreciated, I will continue to try and keep you informed if I make any progress.


----------



## Erubyr (Jun 19, 2012)

After some effort I finally managed to have Catalyst 12.3 uninstalled and 12.4 on my system but it did not bring anything.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 19, 2012)

if you dont have an intel system with intel opencl drivers installed, and gpuz still crashes, please contact me via instant messenger so we can figure this out


----------



## v81 (Jul 14, 2012)

Appreciate the replies above, i have just tried GPUZ and no longer have any issues.
Not sure what fixed it, the most recent GPUZ is dated before my earlier post.
I think I might have updated the internal GFX Driver at some point.


----------



## Oria (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey!
I just had the same problem, the solution is very easy!

Go control pannel > Admin Tools > Computer Management
There u click on device manager, then on "display adaptors.
If you have more than one gfx card there, that might be your problem!

For me it was :
Intel HD graphics 4000 and NVIDIA GeForce GTX680.
Due to the onboard Intel gfx card GPUz wouldnt launch.

Right click the onboard gfx card and click "disable".

Launch GPUz, problem solved!


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 15, 2012)

you can also update your intel drivers to a newer version to fix the problem.
the intel driver you have installed has a bug in its opencl driver which crashes gpu-z. 
next version of gpuz will come with a warning message for this case


----------



## linda21st (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi there. I also have this problem on my AMD A10 (trinity) + HD 7690M XT platform. I can not use disabling integrated card or discrete card to solve this problem of GPU-Z 0.6.3, since the whole system won't work properly when i disable any of them. How can i fixe it?
Disable opencl of the AMD gfx driver, but how to?


----------

